# Kühler-Frage :)



## L1qu1dat0r (6. September 2014)

*Kühler-Frage *

Hi all...

Ich weiss nicht genau wie ich die Kühlen soll .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin mir auch gar nicht Sicher ob ich die überhaubt essen soll .

Ich bin noch so Jung ich will nicht Sterben.

Das ergebniss ohne auszureichende Kühlung ist auf Youtube zu genüge zu bestaunen .





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lXz6kTTBnmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wer ähnliche sachen machen möchte ,hat jetzt einen Thread dafür .
MFG


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. September 2014)

*AW: Kühler-Frage *

Ich empfehle Mascarpone. 

Wie viel Scoville haben die Dinger denn? So scharf sehn die nicht wirklich aus (sprich ich tippe auf <300.000).
Oder sind das wirklich Nagas? Dann viel Spaß


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. September 2014)

*AW: Kühler-Frage *

Dein Tipp ist schon ganz ok,wie es aussieht ist die Gelbe eine Habanero.
Gibt es als Mix im Real .

Ps.: Ich esse glaub ich nur den Mascapone.


Pps.:Hast du schon einmal eine Nagas Probiert ??


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. September 2014)

*AW: Kühler-Frage *

Im normalen Supermarkt?

Vergiss es, da gibts nix wirklich scharfes zu kaufen. Da musste eher mal nach mopeppers oder scovilla googeln. So lange dich der Verkäufer nicht nachm Ausweis fragt ists harmlos, die gefährlichen Sachen sind ab 18. 
Beachte den Hinweis: http://www.scovilla.com/index.php?cPath=57_49&XTCsid=05b588142467bd640b984eccaf7c128f

ne Naga hab ich noch nie gegessen, wohl aber ne (kleine) Bhut Jolokia.
Also ich bin wirklich scharf essen gewohnt und nutze auch entsprechende Soßen und Chilies aber DAS ist pur für mich unerträglich. Da bin ich dann doch 20 Minuten out of order gewesen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. September 2014)

*AW: Kühler-Frage *

Danke für deine Tips....

Ich denke das die für mich Reicht  bin nicht so ein schärfe Freak....was die Ghost Chilli anrichtet kann man ja im Video sehen.(Ist glaub ich so ein Ding was du verspeist hast )

Der zweite Teil ist fast noch Witziger .





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RXIjYuBrlus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Meine Frau fand es Witzig das schärfe Sortiment mal mitzubringen.
Mal sehen ^^.


----------



## Seabound (6. September 2014)

Ich hab zwei Pflanze Trinidad Yellow 7 Pod* aufem Balkon. Bin mal gespannt. Die Pods sind voll fett aber noch grün. 

Werde die dann wohl in Salz einlegen und zum Würzen nehmen.


----------



## timbo01 (6. September 2014)

*AW: Kühler-Frage *

Kühlen kannste mit Milch, auf keinen Fall etwas mit Kohlensäure.
Und wasche dir danach am besten die Hände. Ist sehr unangenehm wenn du dir damit in die Augen fasst oder auf die Toilette gehst


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. September 2014)

*AW: Kühler-Frage *

Ums ein bisschen ausführlicher zu beleuchten:

Du weißt vielleicht, dass die chemische Substanz die Schärfe auslöst Capsaicin ist. Capsaicin ist löslich in Fett und Alkohol, nicht aber in Wasser.

Milch hilft deswegen, weil das darin enthaltene Fett das Capsaicin im Mund löst und du es unterschlucken kannst (entsprechend bringt Milch mit 0,1% Fett nichts...!). Noch besser hilfts im Notfall, den Mund mit einem stärkeren Schnaps auszuspülen (man muss ihn ja nicht trinken dafür...) oder wenns kein Alk sein darf ein Esslöffel Olivenöl zum Spülen. Da hier Fett/Alk-Gehalt deutlich höher sind als bei Milch hilfts entsprechend besser. Deswegen hilft auch Mascarpone weil da sehr viel Fett drin ist...

Wichtig: Kein Wasser trinken, auch kein Bier (der Alkoholgehalt ist zu gering dass er hilft) - das löst das Capsaicin nicht auf sondern verteilts noch besser im Mund und die Schmerzen werden nachdem der "Kühlungseffekt" nachgelassen hat noch schlimmer!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. September 2014)

*AW: Kühler-Frage *

Danke für die Tips.
Einiges wuste ich ja schon ,zb. Käse oder Milch wegen dem Fett.
Aber was Increbile Alk schreibt erklärt schön den Hintergrund.

Wo ist das gefällt mir geblieben?? habt ihr euch verdient .

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Update:
Also nach dem Abendbrot haben mein Sohn und ich die Habanero geteilt und verspeist^^.
Warum hat uns keiner vor dem Geschmack gewarnt??
Also irgentwas zwischen Gummiboot und Chemiekeule.

Bewaffnet mit zwei Käsescheiben war die schärfe einigermassen zu ertragen.(waren ja nur ca. 300 000 Scoville)
Hatte extremes Brennen im Hals und auf den Lippen.
Mein Sohn Übergiebt sich  gerade.Zuviel Milch.

Ist ja nichts für Feinschmecker.


----------



## Seabound (6. September 2014)

*AW: Kühler-Frage *

Hehe, die Dinger werden bestimmt, im warsten Sinne des Wortes, der Burner! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGwVS6wzKnI


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. September 2014)

*AW: Kühler-Frage *

Naja über die Geschmäcker kann man eben streiten, wobei auch hier leidert gilt dass die billigteile meistens recht ekelhaft sind wie du bemerkt hast.

Achja was den Gefällt-mir Button angeht - den gibts wie auch den Postcounter in der Rumpelkammer nicht


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. September 2014)

*AW: Kühler-Frage *

OK,Thx.
Wie alles hat Qualität seinen Preis.
Ist so scharf Essen eigentlich schädlich für den Magen?
Hatte noch etliche std. ein brennen im Magen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. September 2014)

*AW: Kühler-Frage *

Grundsätzlich ist scharf essen nicht schädlich - aber wie immer gilt alles ist Gift wenns zu viel wird, bedeutet:

1) Nicht so scharf essen dass es Unwohlsein hervorruft, spätestens wenn man einen Druck/Brennen im Magen verspürt oder Fingerspitzen anfangen zu kribbeln oder man sehr stark schwitzt aufhören, auch mit Capsaicin kann man sich vergiften wenn mans stark übertreibt. Das verträgt auch jeder Mensch anders.

2) Nicht _ständig_ scharf essen. Ein, zwei mal pro Woche mal ist kein Thema aber jeden Tag muss es nicht sein - das mögen die Schleimhäute gar nicht auf Dauer.


Wann du mehr Schärfe gegessen hast als dein Körper verträgt (ohne dass sofort Beschwerden da sind dann ists ja klar) kannste übrigens relativ leicht feststellen - wenn das Essen beim verlassen des Körpers ein zweites Mal brennt wars zu viel, du verstehst was ich meine. 


Bitte das hier aber als meine persönlichen Erfahrungen als Chilihead ansehen, das ist keinesfalls eine medizinische Beratung (was hier sowieso verboten ist).


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. September 2014)

*AW: Kühler-Frage *

Ok ,dann war es gestern ein wenig zu viel .
So ab und und an ist auch ganz LUSTIG ZU LEIDEN.
Ist Gut das du schon so einige Erfahrungen gemacht hast und mir Schärfenoob ,so Gut weiter geholfen hast .

Würde dir einen Daumen geben .


----------



## thunderofhate (7. September 2014)

*AW: Kühler-Frage *

Naga Jolokias werden hier im Düsseldorfer Metro saisonal verkauft. Allerdings werde ich diese vorerst nicht mehr kaufen. 

Habe eine ganze zum Mittagessen dazu gegessen, ohne zu wissen, dass sie anscheinend für 2 Mahlzeiten einer sechsköpfigen Familie reicht (laut Wikipedia).
Geschmacklich mag ich Habaneros nicht so sehr und fand die Naga hingegen ganz angenehm. Die extreme Schärfe lässt sich im Mund auch noch ganz gut vertragen. Musste weder Joghurt noch Milch dazu verzehren. Das richtige Problem kommt erst, wenn sie im Magen liegt und sich den Weg zum Ausgang brennt. Das war eine reine Tortur. Ich glaube, ich hatte nur 2 mal in meinem Leben stärkere Schmerzen, als mir Morphium verabreicht werden musste. Ein paar Tage später hatte ich eine weitere verzehrt und durfte die ganzen Schmerzen noch einmal mitmachen... Wer das gefühlte vergisst, muss noch einmal fühlen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. September 2014)

*AW: Kühler-Frage *

Hab mich Gut Amüsiert .
Gestern brachte meine Familie wieder was aus dem Supermarkt mit .... Nur Chillis .
Hab ein wenig Protestiert ,das das Müll ist aus dem S.Markt.
Scharf waren die Echt, uhi uhi uhi.
Schmekten Grottig,jetzt haben wir ein Paar Samen eingepflanzt,hab gelesen das die dann Besser Schmecken.
Glaube aber das die nicht Scharf werden,in der Jahreszeit.
Mal sehen.


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (14. September 2014)

*AW: Kühler-Frage *

wenn du nach so einer Chili Ahoi-brause Pulver konsomierst musst du dich übergeben... Wahnsinns Erkenntnis oder? Ich wette aber, dass Chillipulver (aus solchen dingern) um ein vielfaches schärfer sein müsste... Vllt. könnte man ja aauch ein Konzentrat aus dem Saft eine Habanero oso. herstellen...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. September 2014)

*AW: Kühler-Frage *

Aber schon abgefahren was manche Leute Probieren.
Domestos© Brennt auch ganz Lustig,aber das will der Körper nicht.(Bitte Kinder nicht Nachmachen)

Gibt es doch Mad Doc und so ein Zeug ^^.

Kannst mal hier kucken:

Chili Shop | Scharfe Sauce, Grillen/BBQ, Gewürze, Saaten, T-Shirts und Zubehör für Chiliheads.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kühler-Frage *

Heute Abend haben wir wieder Spass .
Hat meine Frau gekauft,da müssen wir dann halt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Taugen die was vom Aldi ??
Bestimmt wieder nur 30 000 Scoville??


Mal ne Tabelle zu Scoville:

http://www.kimcookstheworld.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/chile-temperature-chart_04.jpg


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kühler-Frage *

Update:
----------

Geschmacklich sehr Frisch ,kein vergleich mit den Ersten aus dem Real^^.
Die Habanjero hatte mehr Dampf  ,die Jalapeno waren auch ganz lecker nicht so scharf wie die Habanero.
Sie brannten nur anders ,mehr im Hals.
Jetzt brennt alles zu sammen im Magen.
Die Dose ist leer.(zu zweit)


Hab noch zwei Spitzensorten im I-Net gefunden^^.


*Trinidad Moruga Scorpion (2,009,231 SHU)*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Carolina Reaper (1,569,383-2,200,000 SHU)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die sieht auch schon "Giftig" aus.
Frag mich wie man das Überlebt ??


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kühler-Frage *

Ok wieder im Supermarkt gewesen .
Mal sehen wie es Brennt ?!
Glaube wir müssen mal was Schärferes bestellen,muß ja nicht gerade  die Millionen Scoville sein.........mal sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scharfes Set


----------



## Leob12 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kühler-Frage *

Inwiefern scharf? Angenehm/ genießbar oder nur noch scharf?^^ 

Ein Studienkollege hatte mal auf einer Party die Idee, eine selbst angebaute Chili zu verkosten anzubieten. Angeblich hatte die Sorte irgendwas von 250-300k Scoville. Geschmeckt hab ich nichts, es war einfach nur grausam^^ Das Gelächter war zwar auch groß, vor allem von Seiten der weiblichen Gäste, aber nachdem ich einer besonders gehässigen die angeschnittene Chilischote wie Labello über die Lippen gezogen habe (als ich wieder halbwegs bei Sinnen war), hat sie nicht mehr gelacht xD

Am besten waren die Genies, die mit Cola oder Sprite nachgespült haben. Und einer hatte irgendwas im Auge 

Mittlerweile hab ich auch die Chilis von den ganzen Großmärkten durch. Teilweise in derselben Packung massive Unterschiede was die Schärfe betrifft.^^


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kühler-Frage *

Ja so Anfängerfehler,ich nehme immer Käse oder Öl zum löschen.

Dachte so an 500k ! ??
Sollte auch nicht nach Schlauchboot schmecken.

Wir hatten Heute die Habaneros und Jalanpenjos verputzt.

Was du sagst trifft zu ,der Schäfegrad,in der Packung und voallem bei den Habaneros sind sehr unterschiedlich.
Die Dicken Grünen waren low .
Die Chilly nicht leckker aber " burner ".

Das heißeste erlebnis war ein Habanero tippe so auf 100k ?

Mein Sohn wollte immer mal ne Millionen Scoville probieren.
Als es so richtig Feurig war,hab ich ihn nochmal gefragt da hat er dankend abgelehnt .
Man vergißt immer so schnell den Schmerz.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kühler-Frage *

Hi all Burner....

Neues aus dem Supermarkt.

Sehr lecker,mit einer anderen Schärfe .
Jalapenjos brennen im Hals,Chillis und Habaneros im Mund.
Die Naga so wie ein Scharfer Schnaps mehr so Heiß. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die vorderste Spitze war garnicht Scharf ^^.Ich hab schonmal eine Probiert .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist so das Schärfste aus dem Real.


----------

